# Downhill im Taunus kritik



## santacruiz (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin im Taunus aufgewachsen und fahre schon ewig cc touren im taunus. Mich reizt es immer mehr, mir ein Downhill Bike aufzubauen um damit noch mehr Speed und Comfort auf Abfahrten herauszukitzeln. 

Ich frage mich nur, ob sich die Investition lohnt, denn es gibt ja schließlich nur eine einzige "richtige" DH Strecke (die inoffizielle vom Feldie zur G-kurve) und die wird ja regelmäßig (jetzt schon wieder) von Förstern boykotiert.
Außerdem nervt es tierisch von dort aus auf langweiligen Forstwegen runter zur Hohemark zu fahren ( wo ich wohne ).

Daher wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr noch weitere DH,FR Strecken im Taunus kennt oder mit mir zusammen bauen wollt? Ich interessiere mich vor allem für solche Strecken

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VipRR69zh_M&feature=related"]YouTube- freeride leogang 2009[/nomedia]

schön flowig mit ein paar möglichkeiten für sprünge und in den kurven hohe anlieger, egal ob schotter oder waldboden. und sowas habe ich hier noch nicht (in dem maße) gefunden.

Ab der Großen Kurve gäbe es sogar gutes Potential für so eine Strecke und soviel Arbeit ist es nicht für ein Team. (wir sind eine Gruppe von 10 Fahrern)

bis dann!


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2010)

Einen Aufruf zum bauen im Netz zu stellen ist eine ganz dumme Idee! Schau in den Freireiter Thread und komm einfach vorbei wenn Du eine Tour mitfahren willst. Es gibt eine Menge Trail´s die man abfahren kann, ohne auch nur einen Ast zu bewegen. Aber ein richtiges DH Bike im Taunus macht so viel Sinn wie ein Surfbrett in der Wüste. Wenn Du etwas aufbauen willst, sollte man es noch den Berg rauf fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Brian (6. September 2010)

Ich bin mir ganz sicher: Ein Kettenblatt ist im Taunus zu wenig,bei aller liebe zum DH + FR.


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2010)

The Brian schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ganz sicher: Ein Kettenblatt ist im Taunus zu wenig,bei aller liebe zum DH + FR.



Geht schon, ich fahre mein Bullit schon die ganze Zeit nur mit einem KB 36er auf den Feldberg, aber mit zweien geht es deutlich einfacher


----------



## The Brian (6. September 2010)

Kampfwade !!!


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (7. September 2010)

Lieber Santa Cruiz,

wenn Du schon im Taunus aufgewachsen sein willst und seit Ewigkeiten CC fährst, solltest Du wissen, welche (zumeist sogar völlig legalen) Trails es wo im Taunus gibt. Ebenso solltest Du von dem leider angespannten Verhältnis der Forstbehörden zum bergradelnden Volk wissen.

Dein Post hier sowie im Altkönig Thread riechen daher 4 Meilen gegen den Wind nach dem klassischen "Agent Provocateur", auf Deutsch: was soll der Quatsch?


----------



## sipaq (7. September 2010)

Das ist 100%ig ein Fake. Wer angeblich hier aufgewachsen ist und dann behauptet vom Fuxi zur Hohemark gäbe es nicht genügend Trails, ist entweder ein unwissender Idiot oder ein Fake oder ein hier vom Forst platzierter Maulwurf.


----------



## DH-Raser (9. September 2010)

es ist ein fake. Lest es euch nochmal genau durch...


----------



## Horrorhecker (11. September 2010)

(wir sind eine Gruppe von 10 Fahrern)

Dann sag mal an wer ihr seit 

Ich glaube kaum das 10 CCler auf einmal Downhill fahren wollen....

Und wenn sie schon Downhill // Freeride fahren sollten, dann frag sie


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. September 2010)

Vielleicht 10 G-Klasse Fahrer?


----------



## Kettenglied (11. September 2010)

Horrorhecker schrieb:


> (wir sind eine Gruppe von 10 Fahrern)
> 
> Dann sag mal an wer ihr seit



Die "Taunus-Angels".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (11. September 2010)

hammer,ata juelpa und quetzal quatel aufm holz-dh bock!
ich zerhack mich ja grad übelst
ja dann baut halt mal was schönes,taunus-gilde


----------



## Torpedo64 (12. September 2010)

*@santacruiz fährt bestimmt nur Waldautobahn. Von Trails hat er ja nichts geschrieben *


----------

